# Unbearable pain! Period! please help.!



## PrincessPinky (Mar 17, 2009)

HiI know this has been asked many times before, but today is my first day of my period and i am in the most unbearable pain. I can hardly stand up. I am at work, i have so much gas and my stomach is swollen!I am on a spasmonal tablet and i am on antidepressant (purely for my IBS i am not depressed) I took my spasmonal tablet as usual this morning, but it has not made any difference.I have a office job so im sitting down, but my stomach is hurting so bad! Is there anything i could do or take to ease this pain! Please help me.







Lauren xx


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Aw, Lauren I'm so sorry about your pain! I can totally relate. Have you tried a hot pad? A lot of people find it helpful. Also try and drink some hot tea and try not to eat anything directly from the fridge. I personally find keeping warm (warm clothes, warm food, but not hot as feeling hot also makes my cramps worse) helpful. And when you get home, a hot shower is helpful, too. Some people find eating room temporature (not fridged) babanas help -- I've not tried this myself.In the long run, I find doing some light exerices at least half an hour a day and esp. a few days before period comes helpful. Also, I would start dressing warm and eating warm/safe food a few days before period coming. I mean, in my case it's not possible to not be in bad pain when my period comes, but I found doing these makes it a bit more bearable.Hope you feel better soon. (((HUGS)))


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Princess hope you are feeling better now. But what I found to be invaluable are those heat patches that you can wear all day long without anyone being the wiser! I just put one where my gut pain is worst. I don't really have much in the way of menstrual cramps anymore...(wish they had had these things in those days!) but it really helps my IBS upper ab pain. And I love that I can keep upright and go on with my day a whole lot easier with those patches.Here is one so you can get an idea of what the product is and what to look for at a druggist near you:http://www.drugstore.com/templates/stdplis...=heat%20patchesBQ


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Trying heat is a good suggestion. If you need something cheap and portable, take a tube sock and fill it with dry rice. (Not cooked, straight from the bag.) Tie the end shut. Stick it in the microwave for 2 minutes, and you'll get moist heat for 30 minutes to 1 hour. You can buy this item under the name "Bed Buddy", but if you have a sock and some rice you can make your own for free.Though it sounds like BQ's suggestion would be much less conspicuous!I'm really sorry you're suffering so much.


----------



## PrincessPinky (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you for your suggestions. I actually went and brought me one of those heatpad things you put in microwave. It did help but seems to loose its heat rather quickly.I am going to go back to the doctors, maybe change my tablets around. Thank you again. xx


----------



## vegangothkittie (May 20, 2009)

I feel your pain! I can't even work mine is so bad! Lots of raspberry leaf mint chamomile fennel tea ,doing yoga, eating candied ginger and fennel seeds, following this diet vegan style http://...com, eating 6 mini meals a day,and taking supplements help me somewhat. I take magnesium, vitamin e, folic acid, vitamin e and vitamin b6, thiamine.I get severe cramps so bad I can't move for three days. It's a nightmare. I also put tiger balm on my stomache since I can't find any decent hot packs where I live.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Lauren,Have you tried those sustained-release (or controlled release) heating pads? They can last and last for up to 8 hours. Just need to shake them until warm and then the warmth comes out consistantly (sometimes can be quite high, so good idea to use the wearable outer bag). It all depends on the person -- some people find moist head most helpful, others find dry heat helpful. I think they have both moist and dry heat pads for the sustained release version, though I'm not 100% sure, so a bit of googling may be a good idea. Chances are amazon.com (or other trustworthy websites) has these.Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

Lauren, I remember my days of terrible menstrual pain that also always aggravated my bowel pains making it unbearable. I had a severe case of endrometriosis so was given pain med that I took sparingly so I wouldn't get addicted. Mostly I remember using heat. I sure wish there had been microwaves and hot patches back then! So, I don't have anything new to add. I'm just feeling sorry for you!Cathy


----------

